# Bargain Halloween goodies (Spooky haul!)



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

This was all purchased from Dollar Tree - $1 each

1.] Skeleton door hanger 
2.] Hanging ghost decoration
3.] Plastic spider party plate
4.] Jack-o-lantern bucket
5.] Plastic eyeball ping pongs
6.] Decorative rat (lights up/makes noises)
7.] Hanging skeletons
8.] Skeleton fabric scarves 
9.] Decorative raven
10.] Plastic spiderweb plate
11.] Pumpkin tablecloth 

...and the ribbon spools 










1.] Decorative witch hat lanyard - Michaels ($4)
2.] Hanging monster characters or hanging 'spooky' decoration - Dollar Tree ($1)
3.] Ceramic pumpkin plate - Michaels ($2)
4.] Ceramic skeleton heads bowl - Michaels ($2)
5.] Small plastic buckets x2 - Party City ($1 for both)
6.] Green Jack-o-lantern bucket - Michaels ($1)

We are going to cut the witch hats up into singular hats and use them for a ratty Halloween photo shoot as they are the perfect size! They would look great hanging up in a cage too though as they are made of soft fabric.

Hope this was helpful. I know I always wonder where people get their stuff from. So, no secrets. Share where you get your cool stuff.  Unfortunately, these are US based stores, sorry to others.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

How fun! Halloween is the best


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

We have a spider plate in the big girl cage and they have a ballpit with those eye balls. They destroyed a few of them... Somehow chewed holes in them!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

That was the idea for my boys too. We bought some orange balls from target, bunch of cat bell balls and these with the hopes of making them a little ball pit. They do not really chew much so I hope the eyeballs hold up with my lot! Haha


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

OMG! Thanks for the ideas, tomorrows my day off and while I got some stuff, I think I need to go back lol.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

I didn't think our girls chewed much either! But the basket it was in and some of the balls suffered a freak chew fest. XD


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I was only able to find one bag of the eyeball ping pong balls  It made kind of a pitiful ball pit, but my girls like it nonetheless! I'm going to try a different store today to see if I can find more! While I was poking around there, I also found the baby links that a lot of people use; I'd been looking everywhere for some cheap and finally found them!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Lol I recently started to use the baby links to hang up snuggle sacks i stitched together. I just cant see the point of buying to many hammocks and stuff they will distroy in a week. My handmade ones may not be as nice but they last and the rats like em...good luck getting the hats on lol I would love to see photos...


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I think we will have some luck with the hats. Our one boy Kiwi is extremely docile. He loves to lay on his back and we tickle his tummy and massage his sides. Then he will popcorn away and come back for more. So I don't think he will mind the extra attention too much.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Woot! Found a dollar tree that had more of the ping pong balls! So the ball pit I made my girls is legit now and they love it. Made one for my boys....they threw all the balls out and dragged some extra fleece in to sleep with lol. Such lazy boys!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Awesome! I still have not started decorating for Halloween. So much procrastination going on...


----------

